# Mag12 Screws



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, can anyone tell me where I can buy this stainless screws which will not rust. Those at Home Depot or Canadian Tire, are they the same, they will not rust under saltwater.

Your feedback appreciated.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you have the exact size? You might be able to 3D print a usable replacement if you have access to a 3D printer.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes I have the screws, but see a little rust, the reason I want to change. No I do not have a 3D printer.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*scres*

try a hardward supply store I think its called brafasco &#8230;. they would be able to help u out ...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Stainless steel screws may eventually rust in saltwater. Nylon or titanium screws are better if you can find them.


----------

